# Palmprogrammierung?



## Luda (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand einen guten Link verraten, bei dem es rund um die Palmprogrammierung geht?
Oder hat vielleicht jemand sogar Ahnung davon?
Ich suche eine gute Entwicklungsumgebung(einfach) und Literatur.

schöne Grüße Luda
LUda


----------



## Christian Fein (26. Februar 2004)

http://java.sun.com/j2me/
http://www.palmsource.com/developers/


----------



## Zatic (19. Mai 2004)

wenn du nicht auf C/C++ stehst, gibt es dann noch CASL:
http://www.caslsoft.com/

Das ist ein Wrappersprache fuer C, mit der man nativen C Code generieren kann, aber viel schneller als mit reinem C entwickeln kann.

Leider ist sowohl die IDE als auch der CASL-Compiler kostenpflichtig. Abhaenging von der Anwendung lohnt es sicher aber auf jeden Fall, wenn man nicht sowieso schon C gut kann.

Ich hab ein paar Sachen damit schon gemacht, unter anderem ein recht komplexes Programm mit (Oracle)Datenbankabgleich ueber Hotsync.

Auf http://www.caslsoft.com kann man sich auch eine Demo der IDE runterladen, wenn man eh nur ganz kleine Programme schreiben will reicht die sogar (ist auf 15 Funktionen und 64kB oder so limitiert).


----------

